# Koblenz Stadtwald



## >Helge< (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob morgen zwischen 10 und 15 Uhr irgendwer im Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs ist?
Habe mal geplant dort morgen vielleicht zu fahren und würde gerne Königsbacher etc. fahren, aber alleine machts nicht so Laune!
Bin allerdings nicht so der Hardcorefahrer und auch bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs!
Ansonsten wäre ich dann sonst eher in Bendorf/ Sayn anzutreffen!


----------

